# What a relief to be vaccinated!



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

My senior community (55 and older) was among the first to be vaccinated. I received my Pfizer shots in Jan. and Feb., have been fine ever since, and have been patiently waiting (well, not so patiently) for the rest of the world to catch up.

Finally, Montgomery County has reached herd immunity, and is now fully open. People are so happy to be walking around without masks, able to mingle socially, attend performances, travel, go to restaurants, and otherwise return to living a normal life.  Schools are reopening, performances and clubs are rescheduling, people are returning to normal shopping, and so on. And many people are left to mourn those who died of this terrible disease.

I shake my head in wonderment at those who are trying to feed their own ego by dismissing the brilliant scientific investigation that led us to the vaccines within a year or so. And I rejoice with all who have been able to receive the shot. My extended family will be spending a week together at the beach; we've all been vaccinated, except the baby, as they don't vaccinate babies for Covid.

Yesterday, I had a conversation with an Indian (from India) friend. She said due to the lack of vaccine availability, there are so many dead and dying in India that there aren't enough people to cremate the bodies. So they are stacking up. And here, they are actually paying people to get the vaccine, to try to keep the anti-science crowd from doing any more damage.

What does this say about the people who boast that they have an "immune system?" Well, reach your own conclusions.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

I take great comfort in all of my family (except the grands who are quite young) having been vaccinated.  I'm cautiously optimistic that enough of us will be vaccinated, or have immunity because of having contracted the virus, or both, that many of the precautions can be put behind us very soon.  

India's situation is heartbreaking.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm still glad to have the waiver due to my autoimmue diseases.  Am hoping that it proves safe in the long run even for people with autoimmune problems, but I know personally of two people in real life who do have autoimmune diseases who have reacted badly.  One was an immediate allergic type reaction to the first shot that caused the woman's arm to swell to twice its size.  She had a terrible time ....skin sloughed off in huge pieces as it healed; thankfully she's not had other issues beyond that.  The second is the grandmother of my physical therapist.  The grandmother who is 83 with rheumatoid arthritis has been bed bound for almost a month due to suffering the most severe RA flare in her life that started a couple of days after the first shot.

My concerns started early on when I read that there's no other mRNA delivered therapy that has passed full FDA approval in part because they promoted autoimmunity.  If my autoimmune diseases worsen, I don't care what kills me ...would probably take care of it myself.  It's a "damned if I do, damned if I don't" situation and I wish it weren't.  So I'm keeping on with the mask to protect myself from both unvaccinated people and those who've been vaccinated that get mild cases.

As for India, I wish I could ship over what would've been my doses.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 3, 2021)

Yes it is. At first onset of the Covid I did not take it seriously to the point I might die. Once it all sank in I took it very seriously. For the first time this afternoon I did not put my mask on in the grocery store.


----------



## win231 (Jun 3, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I'm still glad to have the waiver due to my autoimmue diseases.  Am hoping that it proves safe in the long run even for people with autoimmune problems, but I know personally of two people in real life who do have them who have reacted badly.  One was an immediate allergic type reaction to the first shot that caused the woman's arm to swell to twice its size.  She had a terrible time ....skin sloughed off in huge pieces as it healed.  The second is the grandmother of my physical therapist.  The grandmother who is 83 with rheumatoid arthritis has been bed bound for almost a month due to suffering the most severe RA flare in her life that started a couple of days after the first shot.
> 
> My concerns started early on when I read that there's no other mRNA delivered therapy that has passed full FDA approval in part because they promoted autoimmunity.  If my autoimmune diseases worsen, I don't care what kills me ...would probably take care of it myself.  It's a "damned if I do, damned if I don't" situation and I wish it weren't.  So I'm keeping on with the mask to protect myself from both unvaccinated people and those who've been vaccinated that get mild cases.
> 
> As for India, I wish I could ship over what would've been my doses.


That's one reason I'm not getting the vaccine.  I had a similar bad reaction to antibiotics several years ago.
I had a foot infection that started with Athlete's Foot.  I know how serious foot issues are for diabetics like me, so I saw a Podiatrist who prescribed an ointment and oral antibiotics.  The ointment didn't cause any problems, but after a few days I developed a rash on my arms, then large dark spots on the palms of my hands and the bottom of my feet.
I told the doctor about it & (incredibly) he said to _"Continue taking the antibiotic."_  I stopped taking them immediately.
The spots turned to large fluid-filled blisters & the itching was horrible.
I saw a dermatologist who prescribed other drugs for the reaction but I decided not to take them; I'd had enough of bad drug reactions_ (and bad medical advice)_ by then.  That turned out to be the right decision.  After the skin on my palms started coming off in big chunks (remember the movie, "The Mummy?") I noticed new skin growing under it & I had new palms, and new foot soles in 2 weeks.
So....those who say "_*Everyone*_ should get the vaccine" _are ignorant fools._
And, NO, I'm not saying it's foolish to get the vaccine; I'm saying the decision is a personal one & the one that's right for you may not be right for others, so judging others makes you a fool.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> That's one reason I'm not getting the vaccine.  I had a similar bad reaction to antibiotics several years ago.
> I had a foot infection that started with Athlete's Foot.  I know how serious foot issues are for diabetics like me, so I saw a Podiatrist who prescribed an ointment and oral antibiotics.  The ointment didn't cause any problems, but after a few days I developed a rash on my arms, then large dark spots on the palms of my hands and the bottom of my feet.
> I told the doctor about it & (incredibly) he said to _"Continue taking the antibiotic."_  I stopped taking them immediately.
> The spots turned to large fluid-filled blisters & the itching was horrible.
> ...



Agree that the decision is a personal one and that there are people who do not fit the pro-vaxx/anti-vaxx dichotomy ...so intellectually lazy to blindly be one or the other. 

In your case, I doubt that an antibiotic allergy predisposes you to risk taking the vaccine.  Antibiotic allergic reactions are fairly common ...think we would know by now if there's a connection.  Even if TPTB didn't acknowledge it, there are plenty of practitioners who would've come forward if they were seeing that pattern.  But, like you said, it's a personal choice that only you can make and I hope to God that what we put in our bodies remains our choice.


----------



## Chet (Jun 3, 2021)

Part of the good feeling comes from being able to go out and lead a normal life. I went to Walmart today for the first time in well over a year. I still wear a mask though. There's no sense in pushing it.


----------



## win231 (Jun 3, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Agree that the decision is a personal one and that there are people who do not fit the pro-vaxx/anti-vaxx dichotomy ...so intellectually lazy to blindly be one or the other.
> 
> In your case, I doubt that an antibiotic allergy predisposes you to risk taking the vaccine.  Antibiotic allergic reactions are fairly common ...think we would know by now if there's a connection.  Even if TPTB didn't acknowledge it, there are plenty of practitioners who would've come forward if they were seeing that pattern.  But, like you said, it's a personal choice that only you can make and I hope to God that what we put in our bodies remains our choice.


I recall a few months ago they said anyone with allergies should not get the vaccine.  It may or may not apply to antibiotics, but they didn't specify.  I'm playing it safe, since we can't "Untake" a vaccine.     And we have to live with the results - good or bad.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> I recall a few months ago they said anyone with allergies should not get the vaccine.  It may or may not apply to antibiotics, but they didn't specify.  I'm playing it safe, since we can't "Untake" a vaccine.     And we have to live with the results - good or bad.



It's people who have allergies to a vaccine component who are told to avoid it, not allergies across the board ...same with any medical allergy.


----------



## win231 (Jun 3, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> It's people who have allergies to a vaccine component who are told to avoid it, not allergies across the board ...same with any medical allergy.


How would we know every ingredient in the vaccine?  And how would we know whether we were allergic to it until something bad happens?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2021)

It is a good feeling to see faces again. At the grocery store people were easing up and going without their masks. A few cashiers still wear them which is fine with me. They see a lot more folks than I do.


----------



## funsearcher! (Jun 3, 2021)

So great to be able to spend time with extended family for 1st time in nearly 2 years==small wedding in the mountains the past 3 days


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> How would we know every ingredient in the vaccine?  And how would we know whether we were allergic to it until something bad happens?


Ingredients are in the prescribing information document.  As for how you know you're allergic, it's the same as any other allergy ...you have a reaction like the lady I know above whose arm swelled up after her first dose.  She's now got a documented allergy and has been told not to take the second dose.   Same as when you reacted to the antibiotic.  You now know you have an allergy to that particular one.  I'd probably avoid others in that classification of antibiotics but wouldn't hesitate to take antibiotics from another class.  I had a reaction to Bactrim in my 20s and don't take other sulfonamide antibiotics but I have taken numerous others in other antibiotic classes since then that gave me no trouble at all.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Smallpox was once a horrible scourge that killed thousands.  They finally developed a vaccine against it that worked for nearly everyone. But very occasionally, there were serious, even fatal reactions. (I was told that a baby cousin of mine died as a result of that vaccine.)

Yet, the vaccine has been required for a century, except for those whose physical conditions make it impossible for them to tolerate it. To my knowledge, it never became a political issue, and I've certainly never seen any angry discussions about it on these forums. People who can't get vaccinated against smallpox probably have (or had, back in those days) the necessary medical certification about it, otherwise they would have been banned from schools or jobs. They didn't feel the need to walk around demeaning the vaccine, and mocking the scientists who had developed it, not unless they were idiots.  That's true for pretty much every disease and medical condition.

So, why is this one different?  Why the endless discussions about it?  If you have a physical condition that, say, makes your body swell up every time you eat chocolate, do you have to keep talking about your chocolate allergy? You'd just be one of those unfortunate people who can't eat it. But for reasons that we all know, this disease and its preventive medication have become a matter of public dispute. Whole areas of the country have many unvaccinated folks, even now. And people have died needlessly because they refuse to believe science.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> So, why is this one different?



Because people are being increasingly steered to political polarization by politicians and both skewed 'sides' in the media to be pro or anti pretty much everything.  People pick their sides, their sources and dig in. I'm not sure of all the reasons ...a desire to trust, a desire to distrust, intellectual laziness, a liking to argue ....the list of reasons could go on and on and on and probably overlap for the vehemently one side or another types.



> If you have a physical condition that, say, makes your body swell up every time you eat chocolate, do you have to keep talking about your chocolate allergy? You'd just be one of those unfortunate people who can't eat it.



I talk about the reasons I'm personally concerned about taking the vaccine precisely because of the heated 'sides' and arguments ...to show that there are people who don't fit neatly into the dichotomy game.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I talk about the reasons I'm personally concerned about taking the vaccine precisely because of the heated 'sides' and arguments ...to show that there are people who don't fit neatly into the dichotomy game.


From the very beginning of the vaccine trials it was made clear that there would be a sizeable number of people who wouldn't be able to take the vaccine because it might be dangerous to their health.  Thank you for sharing your story.  If in your shoes, I wouldn't have gotten vaccinated either.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> From the very beginning of the vaccine trials it was made clear that there would be a sizeable number of people who wouldn't be able to take the vaccine because it might be dangerous to their health.  Thank you for sharing your story.  If in your shoes, I wouldn't have gotten vaccinated either.



Thank you.  I've appreciated your support through this.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 3, 2021)

I've had Covid, and have gotten both of the Moderna shots so I do feel much relief.    I still wear a mask when going to business establishments, because the local health dept. still requires masking.    I no longer care about the irresponsible and self centered individuals out in public, if they get ill because of their "anti" indoctrination, then I guess they got what they bargained for.


----------



## win231 (Jun 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Smallpox was once a horrible scourge that killed thousands.  They finally developed a vaccine against it that worked for nearly everyone. But very occasionally, there were serious, even fatal reactions. (I was told that a baby cousin of mine died as a result of that vaccine.)
> 
> Yet, the vaccine has been required for a century, except for those whose physical conditions make it impossible for them to tolerate it. To my knowledge, it never became a political issue, and I've certainly never seen any angry discussions about it on these forums. People who can't get vaccinated against smallpox probably have (or had, back in those days) the necessary medical certification about it, otherwise they would have been banned from schools or jobs. They didn't feel the need to walk around demeaning the vaccine, and mocking the scientists who had developed it, not unless they were idiots.  That's true for pretty much every disease and medical condition.
> 
> So, why is this one different?  Why the endless discussions about it?  If you have a physical condition that, say, makes your body swell up every time you eat chocolate, do you have to keep talking about your chocolate allergy? You'd just be one of those unfortunate people who can't eat it. But for reasons that we all know, this disease and its preventive medication have become a matter of public dispute. Whole areas of the country have many unvaccinated folks, even now. And people have died needlessly because they refuse to believe science.


Big differences between the Smallpox vaccine & the Covid vaccine:
_The eradication of smallpox through a vaccine is seen as one of the biggest achievements in public health history — but it took several centuries to get there._
The origins of smallpox is unknown, though scientists believe it dates all the way back to the Egyptian Empire of the 3rd Century BCE. By the 18th century, colonization spread the disease across the globe. It had a devastating mortality rate of up to 30%.
In 1796, Edward Jenner in the UK created the first successful smallpox vaccine, but it wasn't until the 1950s that vaccine treatments began to effectively eradicate the disease in some parts of the world.
Then, in 1967, a global effort that provided a higher level of vaccine production and an advancement in needle technology eventually lead to eradication of the disease by 1980.
_To date, smallpox remains the only disease to have been completely eliminated around the world through vaccination efforts_


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I've had Covid, and have gotten both of the Moderna shots so I do feel much relief.    I still wear a mask when going to business establishments, because the local health dept. still requires masking.    I no longer care about the irresponsible and self centered individuals out in public, if they get ill because of their "anti" indoctrination, then I guess they got what they bargained for.


"I no longer care about the irresponsible and self centered individuals out in public, if they get ill because of their "anti" indoctrination, then I guess they got what they bargained for."

How do you know which ones are "anti" and which ones have already been vaccinated or had Covid or have health issues that prevent them being vaccinated?  Are they all wearing signs?   

"irresponsible and self centered individuals"  Name calling again, just because they think different then you.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Smallpox was once a horrible scourge that killed thousands.  They finally developed a vaccine against it that worked for nearly everyone. But very occasionally, there were serious, even fatal reactions. (I was told that a baby cousin of mine died as a result of that vaccine.)
> 
> Yet, the vaccine has been required for a century, except for those whose physical conditions make it impossible for them to tolerate it. To my knowledge, it never became a political issue, and I've certainly never seen any angry discussions about it on these forums. People who can't get vaccinated against smallpox probably have (or had, back in those days) the necessary medical certification about it, otherwise they would have been banned from schools or jobs. They didn't feel the need to walk around demeaning the vaccine, and mocking the scientists who had developed it, not unless they were idiots.  That's true for pretty much every disease and medical condition.
> 
> So, why is this one different?  Why the endless discussions about it?  If you have a physical condition that, say, makes your body swell up every time you eat chocolate, do you have to keep talking about your chocolate allergy? You'd just be one of those unfortunate people who can't eat it. But for reasons that we all know, this disease and its preventive medication have become a matter of public dispute. Whole areas of the country have many unvaccinated folks, even now. And people have died needlessly because they refuse to believe science.


I couldn’t get a small pox vaccine


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I couldn’t get a small pox vaccine


Why not @Keesha? You can still hang out with me even if you're not vaccinated for small pox because I am and isn't that what vaccination is about?


----------



## win231 (Jun 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I've had Covid, and have gotten both of the Moderna shots so I do feel much relief.    I still wear a mask when going to business establishments, because the local health dept. still requires masking.    I no longer care about the irresponsible and self centered individuals out in public, if they get ill because of their "anti" indoctrination, then I guess they got what they bargained for.


When did you care about the irresponsible and self centered individuals out in public who (you decided) weren't vaccinated?
It's really a shame, because I felt so protected & cared for by you.  What will I do now?
Please don't stop caring; you're a hero.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

chic said:


> Why not @Keesha? You can still hang out with me even if you're not vaccinated for small pox because I am and isn't that what vaccination is about?
> 
> View attachment 167840


I’d rather not discuss it on an international forum for all to see. I’d rather everyone think it’s for selfish reasons. I’m ok with that.
And even though I couldn’t get the smallpox vaccination as a child, I had loads of friends as a child.

Plus how Covid has affected my life is much different than others. There’s no place I couldn’t go that I wanted to due to Covid. I still went to the grocery stores to buy food and pharmacies to pick stuff up. I still purchased gas when needed or got curb side pick up or ordered online. My life didn’t change much.
I wore a mask and sanitized hands often. I kept away from people. My lifestyle wasn’t about being with a lot of people to begin with.

Everyday I still walked with no mask. I’ve met plenty of other walkers who also wore no mask and oddly enough I’ve met more people walking over the last year than I have since I’ve moved here. People stopped and talked to me all the time and I was never fearful of it.

Now that we’ve moved, we see a lot less people but none of the people here wear masks outdoors either. They keep their distant and are polite and respectful. 
I couldn’t ask for more.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I've had Covid, and have gotten both of the Moderna shots so I do feel much relief.    I still wear a mask when going to business establishments, because the local health dept. still requires masking.    I no longer care about the irresponsible and self centered individuals out in public, if they get ill because of their "anti" indoctrination, then I guess they got what they bargained for.


I’m glad that you are happy and proud of your choices concerning this virus. It’s great that everything had turned out for you.

It’s also ok that you no longer care about others. That’s your choice. It is however extremely presumptuous to think and act like everyone who hasn’t yet been vaccinated is irresponsible and self centred who don’t care about others.

Even the vaccine manufacturers warn that the vaccine is NOT for everyone and for some reason you have completely ignored this part of it and have instead took it upon yourself to police this matter.

You don’t know the reasons why others aren’t vaccinated. In fact, you don’t know who isn’t vaccinated but you shouldn’t have to worry about that. People who choose not to be vaccinated are the ones that will need to worry about that. They will need to stay away from people. It’s not up to you or anyone  to police and harass others concerning their choice. Some might not even believe this virus exists and you STILL can’t harass them. The best thing you can do is stay away from them.


----------



## chic (Jun 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’d rather not discuss it on an international forum for all to see. I’d rather everyone think it’s for selfish reasons. I’m ok with that.
> And even though I couldn’t get the smallpox vaccination as a child, I had loads of friends as a child.
> 
> Plus how Covid has affected my life is much different than others. There’s no place I couldn’t go that I wanted to due to Covid. I still went to the grocery stores to buy food and pharmacies to pick stuff up. I still purchased gas when needed or got curb side pick up or ordered online. My life didn’t change much.
> ...


@Keesha I didn't mean any attempt at violating your medical privacy.  In the US most kids were vaccinated against small pox as infants. I was. That's all.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

chic said:


> @Keesha I didn't mean any attempt at violating your medical privacy.  In the US most kids were vaccinated against small pox as infants. I was. That's all.


Oh goodness. I absolutely didn’t think that at all. I answered the question honestly and then read someone else’s response and realized that I was responding from a defensive attitude when I needn’t. I’m truly sorry if it came  across that way ,  as it wasn’t my intention.

In summary, I had a medical complication as a youngster and it was suggested by health Canada that i not get the vaccine. They actually called our school to warn against it so my mom knew about it but I can’t ask her due to dementia and my records don’t go back that far.  I’m currently researching all of that and talking to the professionals here who supply the vaccines. Im not opposed to getting the vaccine. I just want to make sure I don’t have a lethal reaction to it first. I’m not crazy about this since I’d like to be able to spend time with extended family without effecting them adversely.


----------



## win231 (Jun 4, 2021)

Some people have an overwhelming need to feel superior & heroic.  It's much easier to pat yourself on the back & pretend you're a hero than to actually do something heroic.  The Covid/Vaccine situation is a perfect opportunity for them,


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> Some people have an overwhelming need to feel superior & heroic.  It's much easier to pat yourself on the back & pretend you're a hero than to actually do something heroic.  The Covid/Vaccine situation is a perfect opportunity for them,


lol - and that's a well paved two way street, what with all the nitwits folks who think they are being heroic and superior by NOT getting the jab.  Go figure.....


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 4, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> lol - and that's a well paved two way street, what with all the nitwits folks who think they are being heroic and superior by NOT getting the jab.  Go figure.....


I haven't ever called anyone names! And yet the name calling continues from the vaccinated here. Just because you think *EVERYONE* must be vaccinated *regardless* of their own circumstances!  I'm so fed up with it all.  

"nitwits"

Here ya all go......  all of you name callers, your all a bunch of *assholes!*  You have zero respect for anyone not following Your way of thinking. You can't respect others choices yet those "others" you know the non vaccinated RESPECT your choice!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I haven't ever called anyone names! And yet the name calling continues from the vaccinated here. Just because you think *EVERYONE* must be vaccinated *regardless* of their own circumstances!  I'm so fed up with it all.
> 
> "nitwits"
> 
> Here ya all go......  all of you name callers, your all a bunch of *assholes!*  You have zero respect for anyone not following Your way of thinking. You can't respect others choices yet those "others" y*ou know the non vaccinated RESPECT your choice!*


Sorry, but the point is you and your ilk do NOT respect the choice to get the jab.  Case in point, see post #28, which is clearly a put down of folks who get the jab.  Defense rests.


----------



## win231 (Jun 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I haven't ever called anyone names! And yet the name calling continues from the vaccinated here. Just because you think *EVERYONE* must be vaccinated *regardless* of their own circumstances!  I'm so fed up with it all.
> 
> "nitwits"
> 
> Here ya all go......  all of you name callers, your all a bunch of *assholes!*  You have zero respect for anyone not following Your way of thinking. You can't respect others choices yet those "others" you know the non vaccinated RESPECT your choice!


Well said!  But hey, don't be fed up with it; be amused & entertained by it, like I am.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 4, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Sorry, but the point is you and your ilk do NOT respect the choice to get the jab.  Case in point, see post #28, which is clearly a put down of folks who get the jab.  Defense rests.


"respect the choice to get the jab"

What utter nonsense.     

CHOICE the right to choose. Everyone has that right.  I respect the choice that all those who have decided to be vaccinated. That's respect. Respect for their choice.


----------



## chic (Jun 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "respect the choice to get the jab"
> 
> What utter nonsense.
> 
> CHOICE the right to choose. Everyone has that right.  I respect the choice that all those who have decided to be vaccinated. That's respect. Respect for their choice.


I agree. Choice is the right to choose. I no longer care if people call me stupid for choosing not to be vaccinated AT THIS TIME. It's too stressful to fight endlessly over this. Call me all the names you like. I won't laugh. I feel sorry for you. I feel sorry for us all to be so divided.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2021)

So then, what you are saying is that you choose to respect the choice to choose whether to choose one vaccine or another, or conversely to choose not to choose because you have made the choice to choose otherwise?

If this is "too stressful," you could choose to opt out of the discussion!


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I haven't ever called anyone names! And yet the name calling continues from the vaccinated here. Just because you think *EVERYONE* must be vaccinated *regardless* of their own circumstances!  I'm so fed up with it all.
> 
> "nitwits"
> 
> Here ya all go......  all of you name callers, your all a bunch of *assholes!*  You have zero respect for anyone not following Your way of thinking. You can't respect others choices yet those "others" you know the non vaccinated RESPECT your choice!



Thank You.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 4, 2021)

Sunny said:


> So then, what you are saying is that you choose to respect the choice to choose whether to choose one vaccine or another, or conversely to choose not to choose because you have made the choice to choose otherwise?
> 
> If this is "too stressful," you could choose to opt out of the discussion!


Opt out? Ha, not happening.


----------



## win231 (Jun 4, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Sorry, but the point is you and your ilk do NOT respect the choice to get the jab.  Case in point, see post #28, which is clearly a put down of folks who get the jab.  Defense rests.


Just a FYI.  There are reading comprehension courses available online.  And they're free.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "I no longer care about the irresponsible and self centered individuals out in public, if they get ill because of their "anti" indoctrination, then I guess they got what they bargained for."
> 
> How do you know which ones are "anti" and which ones have already been vaccinated or had Covid or have health issues that prevent them being vaccinated?  Are they all wearing signs?
> 
> "irresponsible and self centered individuals"  Name calling again, just because they think different then you.



You can call what I said "name calling" all day long, if pointing your finger at me makes you feel good.  I believe that the people who purposefully refuse to do their part for for the good of society are in fact *irresponsible and self centered individuals.*


----------



## win231 (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> You can call what I said "name calling" all day long, if pointing your finger at me makes you feel good.  I believe that the people who purposefully refuse to do their part for for the good of society are in fact *irresponsible and self centered individuals.*


There's only room for a certain number of heroes in the world.
Who knows?  Maybe some day we may dream of being true heroes...like you.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> There's only room for a certain number of heroes in the world.
> Who knows?  Maybe some day we may dream of being true heroes...like you.



If you posted here in order to impress someone with you wit, you sadly missed the mark.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> Some people have an overwhelming need to feel superior & heroic.  It's much easier to pat yourself on the back & pretend you're a hero than to actually do something heroic.  The Covid/Vaccine situation is a perfect opportunity for them,


Spoken like a true "anti', as Jeff Foxworthy would say - "here's your sign".


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’m glad that you are happy and proud of your choices concerning this virus. It’s great that everything had turned out for you.
> 
> It’s also ok that you no longer care about others. That’s your choice. It is however extremely presumptuous to think and act like everyone who hasn’t yet been vaccinated is irresponsible and self centred who don’t care about others.
> 
> ...



You totally misconstrued what I said.   All I said was that I didn't care about the _irresponsible and self centered individuals_ who...let's stop right here, that is NOT accusing un-vaccinated people of anything, I stand by what I said about people of the "anti" persuasion, the people trying to undermine the whole public health effort .  I am not trying to "police" or harass anyone.
Let me restate my comments:   I am no longer bothered by _irresponsible and self centered individuals _who do not care about anyone but themselves.   Period.  Think what you wish- I'm not going to lose any sleep over someone else's flawed perception of my statements.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> Just a FYI.  There are reading comprehension courses available online.  And they're free.


lol - and it is clear that you haven't taken any of them.

See how easy that is!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "respect the choice to get the jab"
> 
> What utter nonsense.
> 
> CHOICE the right to choose. Everyone has that right.  I respect the choice that all those who have decided to be vaccinated. That's respect. Respect for their choice.


You sure have an odd way of expressing that "respect" because certainly don't show it in your posts......


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> You totally misconstrued what I said.   All I said was that I didn't care about the _irresponsible and self centered individuals_ who...let's stop right here, that is NOT accusing un-vaccinated people of anything, I stand by what I said about people of the "anti" persuasion, the people trying to undermine the whole public health effort .  I am not trying to "police" or harass anyone.
> Let me restate my comments:   I am no longer bothered by _irresponsible and self centered individuals _who do not care about anyone but themselves.   Period.  Think what you wish- I'm not going to lose any sleep over someone else's flawed perception of my statements.


I don’t think I’ve misconstrued anything  I wrote regarding your perspective so I’ll respectfully agree to disagree with you.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 4, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> You sure have an odd way of expressing that "respect" because certainly don't show it in your posts......


Up until today I never called anyone a name, and I always said getting vaccinated is a choice. I've never made fun of or implied any vaccinated person was stupid or uneducated, non caring, or unpatriotic etc. You obviously have not read many of my comments. FYI, That is *respecting their choice*.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 4, 2021)

Getting vaccinated is being debated in parliament  how  the choice will be taken out of the hands of anyone who works in aged care  In Australia. (  that includes my daughter ) who will be forced to have it or loose her job.

Link
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-06...re-workers-covid-vaccines-mandatory/100190672


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I don’t think I’ve misconstrued anything * I wrote regarding your perspective* so I’ll respectfully agree to disagree with you.


That is incorrect, that is *your *perspective of what I wrote, but has nothing to do with what I did in fact say or my intentions.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 4, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Getting vaccinated is being debated in parliament  how  the choice will be *taken out of the hands of anyone who works in aged care * In Australia. (  that includes my daughter ) who will be forced to have it or loose her job.
> 
> Link
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-06...re-workers-covid-vaccines-mandatory/100190672


As it should be.  My 97 y/o mother, who is in senior facility in Ohio, was vaccinated earlier this year, but one of the staff members exposed her to the virus about a month ago.  She tested positive for the virus, but was asymptomatic.


----------



## chic (Jun 4, 2021)

Sunny said:


> So then, what you are saying is that you choose to respect the choice to choose whether to choose one vaccine or another, or conversely to choose not to choose because you have made the choice to choose otherwise?
> 
> If this is "too stressful," you could choose to opt out of the discussion!


The choice is not stressful at all. What IS stressful is all the kindergarten name calling and animosity over whether one chooses to be vaccinated or not. There is no respect here for those who choose not to be vaccinated.

I'm not opting out of the debate.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> That is incorrect, that is *your *perspective of what I wrote, but has nothing to do with what I did in fact say or my intentions.


I’m allowed to think however I choose. 
You are allowed to agree or disagree. 
Im ok with that.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

Keesha said:
			
		

> I’m allowed to think however I choose.
> You are allowed to agree or disagree.
> Im ok with that.


That goes without saying, being that we are all adults here.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> You can call what I said "name calling" all day long, if pointing your finger at me makes you feel good.  I believe that the people who purposefully refuse to do their part for for the good of society are in fact *irresponsible and self centered individuals.*


Who ‘exactly’ are these people you speak of?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Up until today I never called anyone a name, and I always said getting vaccinated is a choice. I've never made fun of or implied any vaccinated person was stupid or uneducated, non caring, or unpatriotic etc. You obviously have not read many of my comments. FYI, That is *respecting their choice*.



I can say the same thing @Becky1951, and if you *thought *I did "made fun of or implied any vaccinated person was stupid or uneducated, non caring, or unpatriotic etc " _then maybe you obviously have not read many of my comments either_.
The people I referred to as_ irresponsible and self centered _individuals are those who deliberately ignore safety of others due to their own selfish whims.
@Becky1951, are you that type of person?    If you are, God bless you, may you reap that which you sow.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Who ‘exactly’ are these people you speak of?


Those people who would call the pandemic a hoax, downplay the seriousness of the virus outbreak, refuse to wear a mask because they don't care about the welll being other others.  Also, those type of people who post false or misleading  comments online, who refer to honest people trying to do the right thing as "sheeple"....etc. etc.   
I hope that's clear enough.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Those people who would call the pandemic a hoax, downplay the seriousness of the virus outbreak, refuse to wear a mask because they don't care about the welll being other others.  Also, those type of people who post false or misleading  comments online, who refer to honest people trying to do the right thing as "sheeple"....etc. etc.
> I hope that's clear enough.


Fair enough! 
Crystal clear. 
Thank you!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 4, 2021)

We are having a second shot in 2 weeks , Im glad we’ve had at least one as Melbourne
( Victoria ) right across the border from us is on its 4 th lockdown as we speak
Due to the highly contagious Indian virus


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I can say the same thing @Becky1951, and if you *thought *I did "made fun of or implied any vaccinated person was stupid or uneducated, non caring, or unpatriotic etc " _then maybe you obviously have not read many of my comments either_.
> The people I referred to as_ irresponsible and self centered _individuals are those who deliberately ignore safety of others due to their own selfish whims.
> @Becky1951, are you that type of person?    If you are, God bless you, may you reap that which you sow.


Wow. There you go again.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Wow. There you go again.


Seriously???   Whatever.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Seriously???   Whatever.


Ditto.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

@Becky1951  and @Keesha ,     You mis-read, then mis-interpret my post, then get huffy if I try to defend myself.

Please enjoy pointing your bony finger at me, if it makes you feel righteous.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @Becky1951  and @Keesha ,     You mis-read, then mis-interpret my post, then get huffy if I try to defend myself.
> 
> Please enjoy pointing your bony finger at me, if it makes you feel righteous.


Well thank you kindly for your permission. 
I’m so glad you don’t get all huffy.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Well thank you kindly for your permission.
> I’m so glad you don’t get all huffy.


You don't require my permission.  Remember- we are all adults here.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Remember- we are all adults here.


So you keep saying.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I can say the same thing @Becky1951, and if you *thought *I did "made fun of or implied any vaccinated person was stupid or uneducated, non caring, or unpatriotic etc " _then maybe you obviously have not read many of my comments either_.
> The people I referred to as_ irresponsible and self centered _individuals are those who deliberately ignore safety of others due to their own selfish whims.
> @Becky1951, are you that type of person?    If you are, God bless you, may you reap that which you sow.


"The people I referred to as_ irresponsible and self centered _individuals are those who deliberately ignore safety of others due to their own selfish whims.
@Becky1951, are you that type of person? If you are, God bless you, may you reap that which you sow."

Apparently you didn't read any of my comments about my Dr. not recommending I get vaccinated, and have not read my comments in the past that I wear a mask, use hand sanitizers etc. I'd be a fool to risk my life, go against my Dr. for the safety or others. 

So does that make me that type of person? Will I reap what I sow? I certainly hope so. As I have no fear of retribution due to the way I have lived my life.  Wishing to best for others, not wishing they would catch the virus just because they didn't get vaccinated as a couple here have done.   (not you)


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Those people who would call the pandemic a hoax, downplay the seriousness of the virus outbreak, refuse to wear a mask because they don't care about the welll being other others.  Also, those type of people who post false or misleading  comments online, who refer to honest people trying to do the right thing as "sheeple"....etc. etc.
> I hope that's clear enough.


Oh wow, wish I had caught that at the beginning Nathan. I apologize for misunderstanding.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

See post below


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Oh wow, wish I had caught that at the beginning Nathan. I apologize for misunderstanding.


Sounds good, friends?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Sounds good, friends?


Friends.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

Awwww…. That’s so sweet.


----------

